

1m views of your company’s blog: 5 simple tips - RockinRobinCo
http://www.rockinrobin.co/blog-eng/corp-tips

======
ant6n
Upvoting mostly because I'm interested in HN discussing this.

~~~
m1try
Agree. I'm into local communities like StartupDigest – good way to get first
traction for startups

